# I love you for the sake of Allah



## SisKhadijah

Hello! I want to learn to say "I love you for the sake of Allah" in arabic, but I've just started learning arabic so I need it written in transliteration.

Can anyone help me?

Thank you,
Khadijah


----------



## abusaf

It's أحبك في الله

Transliteration: Uhibbuka fii-llahi (to a girl: Uhibbuki fii-llahi)


----------



## mansio

Abusaf

If you duplicate the "i" in "fii" to show that the vowel is long (although I have heard that 'fii' followed by the article has a short "i", or am I wrong?), then do not forget to duplicate the "a" of "-llahi" because it is long. So "-llaahi".


----------



## cherine

abusaf said:


> It's أحبك في الله
> Transliteration: Uhibbuka fi'-llaahi (to a girl: Uhibbuki fi'-llaahi)


Correct   (even if we need to correct the transliteration a little bit)

Adding the plural :
أحبكم في الله 
u7ibukum fi'-llaah(i)
أحبكنّ في الله
u7ibukunna fi'-llaah(i)


----------



## OneWorld

just adding a detail for the above post 

This is for talking to a group of men or a mix of men and women: 
أحبكم في الله 
u7ibukum fi'-llaah(i)


and this is used if you are talking to a group of women
أحبكنّ في الله
u7ibukunna fi'-llaah(i)


and if you are talking to a single (one) female
أحبكِ في الله


----------



## abusaf

دعونا لا نبالغ في الرد إن شاء الله


----------



## mansio

OneWorld said:


> just adding a detail for the above post
> if you are talking to a single (one) female
> أحبكِ في الله



If we go into details let's not forget the dual when talking to two persons.


----------



## elroy

I'm confused - since when is the translation of "for the sake of Allah" في الله?  I would have translated it as من أجل الله.

Also, I don't think providing all the possible translations of "you" is an exaggeration.  After all, we're not sure who the original poster wants to say this to.


----------



## SisKhadijah

Thanks everyone for the input.  To clarify, I want to say it to my husband. So I'd need the single version to a man.

Thank you.


----------



## elroy

Then I would suggest أحبك من أجل الله (_u7ibbuka min ajli 'l-laahi_). 

The other suggestion, أحبك في الله (_u7ibbuka fi 'l-laahi_) must be an idiom or a fixed expression or something - because I haven't heard it before with this meaning.


----------



## abusaf

The correct one is أحبك في الله Uhibbuka fii llahi. It is the one mentioned in ahadeeth.

رجلان تحابا في الله

And when saying "My brother for Allah" we say أخي في الله Akhii fiillah.​


----------



## SisKhadijah

So just to clarify the pronunciation, is it "llaahi" or "llahi".


----------



## elroy

abusaf said:


> The correct one is أحبك في الله Uhibbuka fii llahi. It is the one mentioned in ahadeeth.


 Does it mean "_for the sake of_ Allah"? I don't question the validity of the expression, but I'm not certain it's a translation of the English phrase we were presented with. 


> رجلان تحابا في الله


 I would translate this as "Two men loved each other _in the name of_ God" or something along those lines. 


> And when saying "My brother for Allah" we say أخي في الله Akhii fiillah.


 "My brother for Allah" makes little sense in English. We would say "my brother _in_ Allah." 


			
				SisKhadijah said:
			
		

> So just to clarify the pronunciation, is it "llaahi" or "llahi".


 It is "llaahi." The vowel is long.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> Does it mean "_for the sake of_ Allah"? I don't question the validity of the expression, but I'm not certain it's a translation of the English phrase we were presented with.
> I would translate this as "Two men loved each other _in the name of_ God" or something along those lines.


I understand your confusion, Elroy, because this expression is Islamic. When I saw the English sentence, I didn't translate it, I just assimilated it to the Arabic expression I already know.
When we say that we love someone fil-laahi, this means that we love him/her for the sake of Allah, or only to please God (i.e. without any interest).
There's also another expression أحبك لوجه الله u7ibbuka liwajhi'llaahi (=only to please God, with no interest or "earthly desire).


----------



## elroy

Thanks for the clarification.  

لقد غدا الأمر واضحًا مثل الشمس.


----------



## ayed

Elroy do not forget "connotation".Denotation"the word" is only functions as a vehicle if it were to say.We have two things
Carrier and carried (*حامل ومحمول*)
This usage is common as mentioned by abusaf .
Thanks


----------

